# Help please with  tren recovery



## Southalldhillon (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi everyone i need urgent advice please. Ok so 2 months ago i done one shot of tren only but soon after i had a bad flu so stopped. During that week i had a* crazy sex drive and very strong erections. But the following week and up until today i have very low sex drive and very weak erections. Is it to late to do any pct and could i have done any permanent damadge from just one shot ? I have all pct* available but what if any would you recommend? Thankyou i am sooo worried i cant even sleep.


----------



## 45PRs (Sep 18, 2017)

You'll be fine but I'd go and get blood work done to see where your estrogen and testosterone levels are at.


----------



## 187Infidel (Oct 30, 2017)

I wouldn?t pin the problem on one tren shot. It sounds like there are other factors at work. Maybe stress or unnecessary worrying or something else that u ran in your cycle. Tren never caused any spike in arousal for me. Just the opposite actually. Testosterone n hgh are the only things that caused that for me..


----------

